# When is the mini maglite pro coming out?



## Blue72 (Jul 27, 2011)

Does anyone know??


----------



## Lightdadark (Jul 27, 2011)

I didn't know about a Mini Mag Pro. Do you have any details on this? Specs?


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 27, 2011)

Click once to open, click again to magnify:

Link to Flyer

Source Page

My guess would be mid to late fall 2011.


----------



## Lightdadark (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks like it's going to still be the longer LED style body and head. I prefer to just mod the older Incan models because they are shorter overall.


----------



## carrot (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool. Looking forward to this because the standard Maglite Mini LED is a pretty decent loaner but the UI is stupid.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 27, 2011)

I really do like the mini maglite led's, at first. They really are nice lights for the price, but there's a serious issue with them which keeps me from buying anymore of them. I started this post before but it really didn't seem to generate much interest. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?316946-MiniMag-LED-unreliability-problem-solved 

This new model looks very interesting but I am hoping it doesn't exhibit the same issues as I have experienced with earlier models, unfourtnally it seems to be the same general design so it more than likely will


----------



## edroedro (Jul 27, 2011)

Specs? I don't see a luminous flux value.
What LED are they using?


----------



## Lightdadark (Jul 27, 2011)

Just get a Terra Lux clicky end cap. Problem solved. They only cost a few dollars and it's much easier to scroll through the modes. Just adjust the head to the beam you want and leave it there. Or you can do the washer mod. Either way you are not using the head all the time wearing out the contact point.


----------



## Frankiarmz (Jul 27, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> I really do like the mini maglite led's, at first. They really are nice lights for the price, but there's a serious issue with them which keeps me from buying anymore of them. I started this post before but it really didn't seem to generate much interest. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?316946-MiniMag-LED-unreliability-problem-solved
> 
> This new model looks very interesting but I am hoping it doesn't exhibit the same issues as I have experienced with earlier models, unfourtnally it seems to be the same general design so it more than likely will



I put a terralux tle5ex in my older minimag a few years ago and it failed when the contacts broke due to the head assembly. I contacted the terralux folks by email and they sent me a new dropin. The new unit has two very beefy contacts that look like little barrels to prevent the breakage from the head being screwed down. I did install a tailcap switch when I first modded the flashlight but the head occassionally needs to be turned. 
I think the single CR123A, or 18650 flashlights I own are far more compact and versatile that the LED minimag, but for a sturdy, well made, simple to use, AA, belt holstered flashlight, the minimag is a practical unit. A few years ago I sent my older daughter off to college with a 3 D Cell Maglite with a terralux LED. This fall I will be sending my younger daughter off to college with the minimag LED. No need for the big maglite aside from using it as a club!


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lightdadark said:


> Just get a Terra Lux clicky end cap. Problem solved. They only cost a few dollars and it's much easier to scroll through the modes. Just adjust the head to the beam you want and leave it there. Or you can do the washer mod. Either way you are not using the head all the time wearing out the contact point.


 
Not a fix. Sure it would considerably take wear and tear off the LED contact plate, but it would still eventually wear after time. One will still have to periodically adjust the beam after sliding the light in and out of your pocket, giving the light to someone and them giving it back, making sure it's still in focus etc, etc. Wouldn't you still have to twist the bezel if you wanted to change the output mode? I don't know, if you did that would be another contributing factor. If the light only had one optimum focus point and was a single mode then the tailcap switch would be a fix, but since the mag has the adjustable focus one would still more than likely be fumbling with the focus at times making sure it's at it's optimum point, thus making wear on the contact plate after time.


----------



## Lightdadark (Jul 27, 2011)

I use mine on a daily basis and never have to readjust the beam. If the washer mod is done the bezel never gets uses at all and stays locked in one place. Either way the clicky is used for changing the modes.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lightdadark said:


> I use mine on a daily basis and never have to readjust the beam. If the washer mod is done the bezel never gets uses at all and stays locked in one place. Either way the clicky is used for changing the modes.



Is there any change in brightness after installing the terralux tailcap? I never used one and didn't know how much resistanse one would add. And could you explain the washer mod you're talking about?


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 27, 2011)

edroedro said:


> Specs? I don't see a luminous flux value.
> What LED are they using?


 
Specs aren't available/haven't yet been made public. I am sure once they are, one of us good folks will append them to the end of this thread.


----------



## petersmith6 (Jul 27, 2011)

look on the holdster ...it can throw 000' meters!!!!!


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jul 27, 2011)

I was really hoping that they'd update the look of the mini-mag completely, not just stuff it with new guts...


----------



## Lightdadark (Jul 27, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> Is there any change in brightness after installing the terralux tailcap? I never used one and didn't know how much resistanse one would add. And could you explain the washer mod you're talking about?


 
I notice no change at all with the Terra Lux tailcap, but some have said they experienced some loss with the Nite Ize unit. 
The washer mod actually doesn't apply here as it is done to the older Incan models, not the newer LED. It was simply installing a washer underneath the "do not remove" piece so the bezel can be tightened down all the way without shutting off the light.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lightdadark said:


> I notice no change at all with the Terra Lux tailcap, but some have said they experienced some loss with the Nite Ize unit.
> The washer mod actually doesn't apply here as it is done to the older Incan models, not the newer LED. It was simply installing a washer underneath the "do not remove" piece so the bezel can be tightened down all the way without shutting off the light.



So the washer mod won't work with the LED mini mag? That's a shame, guess the terralux tailcap would only be a partial fix then.


----------



## The Shadow (Jul 27, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Click once to open, click again to magnify:
> 
> Link to Flyer
> 
> ...



The source page is dated March 31. The flyer says 90 - 120 days. So.... we've got a couple of days left??


----------



## Lightdadark (Jul 27, 2011)

You could just put a small dab of the weaker formula loctite on there. Just a dab... Adjust the beam... Let it dry.


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 27, 2011)

just use teflon tape on the threads to hold the head in place.

Get a Kroll switch, you'll love it.

I called Mag last week about this and they said it would be another few weeks until it's release.


----------



## richpalm (Jul 27, 2011)

Hope it's a good emitter and not a lame outdated Luxeon..


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 27, 2011)

Since the big "D" Mags are now using XP-G emitters, I bet this one will too.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 27, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Since the big "D" Mags are now using XP-G emitters, I bet this one will too.


 
I thought the newest D sized MagLED's use XPE emitters.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 28, 2011)

Where is my brain! I'm sorry, you guys are absolutely right. :duh2: I conflated the XP-*E *with the XP-*G*.

Well, at least there is hope that it will be a Cree and not a Lux I.


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 28, 2011)

It will be a Cree, but release is still a ways off. ANSI results came back at over 200 lumens, and they're working on improving runtime.


----------



## The Shadow (Jul 28, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> It will be a Cree, but release is still a ways off. ANSI results came back at over 200 lumens, and they're working on improving runtime.


 
Thanks for the update. You seem to have a good source for Maglite info, so let me ask this - any idea about regulation on this new light?


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 28, 2011)

No info on regulation, but I imagine it will only be semi-regulated. If I remember correctly, it was 200+ lumens for 2h 15m, so it's not going to be a flat runtime plot.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jul 28, 2011)

XP-G?


----------



## The Shadow (Aug 1, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> No info on regulation, but I imagine it will only be semi-regulated. If I remember correctly, it was 200+ lumens for 2h 15m, so it's not going to be a flat runtime plot.


 
Thanks for the info. I'll be happy with 200+ lumens for that long. Hopefully a long moon-mode after that, not just darkness like the old models.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 1, 2011)

200 lumens definately won't last that long, it's going to be constantly decreasing until reaching 10% at 2h 15m.


----------



## sunfire (Sep 28, 2011)

According to Robin24k's site: "Expected availability postponed to December 2011"...:candle:


----------



## StudFreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

sunfire said:


> According to Robin24k's site: "Expected availability postponed to December 2011"...:candle:



Where was that?
I didn't see an amendment to the 'New Maglite Products for 2011' article where the MM Pro was announced earlier this year nor did I see any such thing elsewhere on the site...






That said I love seeing how Mag is taking the improvement of its LED products seriously as of late. An XL50, my EDC, was recently lost* in an auto accident. I have to look for a replacement soon and the MM Pro and the XL200 are candidates.

*either somebody pocketed it or it's still in the woods


----------



## sunfire (Sep 29, 2011)

StudFreeman said:


> Where was that?
> I didn't see an amendment to the 'New Maglite Products for 2011' article where the MM Pro was announced earlier this year nor did I see any such thing elsewhere on the site...
> 
> 
> ...


Here it is:
"The Mini Maglite Pro is a new member of the 2AA family, and also features the new Cree LED. Bringing back classic simplicity, the Mini Maglite Pro has only two modes: on and off. ANSI testing is still being conducted on this model, and once the results come back, we will have more information about the Mini Maglite Pro. Estimated availability is September 2011.
*Update 9/9/2011:* Expected availability postponed to December 2011. An additional Mini Maglite Pro Plus model, featuring accelerometer-selected output modes, will be released simultaneously. Current model Mini Maglite LED has been upgraded to Cree XP-E LED."


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 29, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 30, 2011)

Definitely...


----------



## sunfire (Sep 30, 2011)

Definitely maybe...
I don't believe they will release only in December... maybe November...:naughty:
Why? You know...December...Xmas...gifts...:santa:
I think the stores will be stuffed of MMPros at the end of November.


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 30, 2011)

November 2012, maybe...


----------



## Lightwriter (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like no faux UCP "digital camo" for this model. A few of my Army buddies have the digital camo Mini MagLED (first and second generation 2AA, or the 3AA model) and said they fit perfectly in the MOLLE grid loops. My friend with the 3AA also has the rubber head protector that also holds the red filter.


----------



## Lightwriter (Oct 14, 2011)

All three have the same price of $21.99. The two on the right have an ANSI beam throw 101 meters while the one on the left has 141 meters. What are the differences? I'm wondering if maybe the one on the left just has a better LED.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 14, 2011)

How many lumens is the one on the left? The one in the middle is Luxeon Rebel in old packaging, and the one on the right is Luxeon Rebel in new packaging. Current models use the Cree XP-E, and it is brighter than the Luxeon Rebel.

Since the packaging can be confusing, look through the top and see if there is any green around the LED (even better, look at the small numbers, 090 is Luxeon Rebel, 106 is XP-E).


----------



## hwc (Oct 14, 2011)

That's not the newest version. The Cree XP-E version is rated at 163 meters beam distance.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 14, 2011)

163 meters and 63 lumens is what I've seen, but I was told that there were some problems with the XP-E Mini Maglite ANSI specs.

It's possible they may have re-tested it, which is why I'm wondering what the other figures on that light are. I can't really make out the numbers, but I know I haven't seen a Mini Maglite with beam distance 141 meters before.

EDIT: I tried enhancing the image, looks like 73 or 77 lumens?


----------



## Lightwriter (Oct 14, 2011)

The left one is 77 lumens and the middle one is 69 lumens. The right one has no ANSI data on the package.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 14, 2011)

Were you able to see what kind of LED is in there? It should be XP-E, and 77 lumens would be the right spec.


----------



## Lightwriter (Oct 15, 2011)

I couldn't tell. The plastic over the lens isn't clear and I couldn't see well into the head. They both looked the same to me but to be honest I didn't know what to look for at the time.


----------



## sunfire (Oct 15, 2011)

Lightwriter said:


> All three have the same price of $21.99. The two on the right have an ANSI beam throw 101 meters while the one on the left has 141 meters. What are the differences? I'm wondering if maybe the one on the left just has a better LED.


 I was looking for Inovas, but after seeing this picture I was thinking to myself... I love my minimag, and I have spare glass lens and o-rings... The price is very good and 70lumens is enough for me. But I hate this multi-mode system! I hope that in November you take the same pic with the logo "Pro" on them... maybe with the same price!


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 16, 2011)

IIRC, inthe video I saw with the mag rep sitting at a table, he said it would be under $50. That technically could still be in the same ballpark as the above, but I'd expect it to be a little higher at least.


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 16, 2011)

If Maglite would come out with a 1AA version, I'd be all over it.


----------



## peterkin101 (Oct 16, 2011)

I am hoping the Maglite Pro has NOT got a multitude of modes as in the XL200 etc

They and in industry in general need to get back to the KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid).

Not that designers or Flashaholics are stupid.

But having a multitude of modes (some of which are activated by motion, others programmable by USB) is Superfluous!


IMHO, Inova have got it bang on. Full, Half, Quarter, Momentary and Strobe...and no more!

And there is a great deal to be said for a simple On/Off-at least in this catergory.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 16, 2011)

Mini Maglite Pro will be single mode, it's the Mini Maglite Pro Plus that will be multi-mode using an accelerometer. Estimated pricing for the Pro model is $29.99.


----------



## sunfire (Oct 16, 2011)

Do you guys run the minimag w/ AA lithium ones? How good it works?


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 16, 2011)

It works well with Energizer lithium primaries and is noticeably brighter. When the Mini Maglite Pro comes out, I will be doing runtime tests on it with Ultimate Lithium.


----------



## sunfire (Oct 16, 2011)

I just put my old MiniMag on the computer desk.:twothumbs
Now there's an empty space in my drawer ...:naughty: :santa:

updated pic: minimag w/ Hi Viz Fluorescent grade lime reflective tape.*[h=1][/h]*


----------



## 1834997 (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree with peterkin101 that maglite should keep its Mini Mag simple. When their LED versions first came out I hestitated to buy one immediately after reading bad reviews about how it switches mode accidentally. I purchased one finally and confirmed that it's true. Since I disliked the mode switching I ended up swapping the MiniMag LED with a D sized LED Mag so my D Mag has the better switch control while my MiniMag has only the on or off mode. A win-win situation for me. Now that Mini Mag Pro is on its way I am sure to get one, but only when its price drops down to the $20 range (probably after Xmas). $30 is a bit much for the average consumer like me.


----------



## StudFreeman (Nov 19, 2011)

Maglite has updated their website with dedicated pages for the Minimag Pro and Pro+ (as well as the new C-cell ML100 and ML125 LED lights) in the "Product Catalog" section. Their info pages say that test results (which are still being finalized apparently) show >210 lumens! Nice to see Mag throwing down the gauntlet once again and catching up with the times. "One small step for Mag...", everyone wins.


edit: are these shipping with XP-G's? Perhaps a higher binned XP-E (if one exists) than the currently available minimag?


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anybody think these will be transplantable into an incandescent host? There are colors from the incandescent version which won't be available in this version.


----------



## Csp203 (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like it comes in two forms. Pro (high only), and pro+ (high and low).


----------



## sunfire (Nov 20, 2011)

Two mounting brackets? Is it really necessary? :duh2:
I put only one and it is very well fixed. :twothumbs


----------



## tpolley (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/688515-mini_mag_aa_pro_led_2_cell_flashlight.html 

looks like the price will be $24.99


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 21, 2011)

Would it not be great that the led minimag for $11 at Lowes black friday sale is for the new minimag pro!


----------



## 1834997 (Nov 21, 2011)

dd61999: That will be great. Last year's black friday sale at Lowes the LED mini Mag were $8 something and I grabbed as many as I can. (Regret afterwards that I only grabbed 3.) I will grab more if not all if they go for $11 this year.


----------



## sunfire (Nov 21, 2011)

tpolley said:


> http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/688515-mini_mag_aa_pro_led_2_cell_flashlight.html
> 
> looks like the price will be $24.99


This is the 2nd place I saw the non released yet MMPro. 
How is this possible?


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 21, 2011)

I believe it has started shipping to retailers, and demand is pretty high (which is why I haven't been able to get a sales sample :scowl. It should be available soon...


----------



## StudFreeman (Nov 22, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Does anybody think these will be transplantable into an incandescent host? There are colors from the incandescent version which won't be available in this version.



Nah, I'm 99% percent sure it couldn't be done due to the retaining ring design that keeps the pill from falling out when batteries are removed (there's no place for it to go in the classic minimag), and the LED Minimags have a slightly longer body to house the extra components. Doesn't mean I wouldn't like to see it done but I don't think it'd be worth the effort.




dd61999 said:


> Would it not be great that the led minimag for $11 at Lowes black friday sale is for the new minimag pro!



I would love that! Christmas would come early this year.


----------



## ncka1234 (Nov 22, 2011)

Shipping begins in December


----------



## Illum (Nov 22, 2011)

seems to me Maglites have used voltage regulated circuits for quite some time. I have yet to see anything from them that performs the way a regulated light does


----------



## tpolley (Nov 23, 2011)

does anyone know if any of the maglite brand or nite ize branded clicky tail caps will fit the mini maglite pro. i love the idea that the pro is a single function on/off, but i never was a fan of the twist on twist off. i like the clicky on/off tail caps much better.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 23, 2011)

It should have the same body as the Mini Maglite LED, so it will work (the IQ Switch will have problems, but the regular one will be fine).


----------



## hank2 (Nov 30, 2011)

I am just getting into this flashaholic stage in my life. Recently divorced and needed a new hobby. I am not an expert by any means and do not get nearly as technical as some of you guys. This is my first post and if any mistakes or non enlightening remarks(pun) please excuse.. I have just went on maglite website and seen the new pro series of mini mags and im very excited to see almost 200 lumens coming from such a sentimental/familiar frame. I went to lowes on Sunday and they still had the sale from black friday going on and picked up one of the regular mini led. Serial number starts-TC, which according to:nana: customer service is the newest upgrade on that particular model. I've read alot of mixed reviews on this little light and most have been ok. Im sure it'll last me long enough to where I find another excuse to buy another one. Im liking the x200 as well. Does anybody know if the short flash strobe on my regular mini has been upgraded to a fast strobe on the pro models? Thanks and I hope to have many more conversations here. Seems like a bunch of great guys...


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 30, 2011)

The Mini Maglite Pro is single mode, but the Pro Plus will have high and low. No strobe or flash on either model.


----------



## ol flatlander (Nov 30, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> I really do like the mini maglite led's, at first. They really are nice lights for the price, but there's a serious issue with them which keeps me from buying anymore of them. I started this post before but it really didn't seem to generate much interest. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?316946-MiniMag-LED-unreliability-problem-solved
> 
> This new model looks very interesting but I am hoping it doesn't exhibit the same issues as I have experienced with earlier models, unfourtnally it seems to be the same general design so it more than likely will




Yeah, what's up with maglite? I used to work as a fireman and paramedic and my mini maglite was my trusted light. Lost it in three fires and was able to find it and it. Dropped it on the concrete at car wrecks and through it all it continued to work it lasted nine years. I purchased the mini maglite led and it quit working, returned it and got another one and it quit working. I gave up and decided they went to building crap for what ever reason and am trying out different lights for reliability at this time. I kinda felt like I have lost an old and trusted friend.


----------



## DaveG (Nov 30, 2011)

hank2 said:


> I am just getting into this flashaholic stage in my life. Recently divorced and needed a new hobby. I am not an expert by any means and do not get nearly as technical as some of you guys. This is my first post and if any mistakes or non enlightening remarks(pun) please excuse.. I have just went on maglite website and seen the new pro series of mini mags and im very excited to see almost 200 lumens coming from such a sentimental/familiar frame. I went to lowes on Sunday and they still had the sale from black friday going on and picked up one of the regular mini led. Serial number starts-TC, which according to:nana: customer service is the newest upgrade on that particular model. I've read alot of mixed reviews on this little light and most have been ok. Im sure it'll last me long enough to where I find another excuse to buy another one. Im liking the x200 as well. Does anybody know if the short flash strobe on my regular mini has been upgraded to a fast strobe on the pro models? Thanks and I hope to have many more conversations here. Seems like a bunch of great guys...


 Hank,welcome to CPF.


----------



## tpolley (Dec 1, 2011)

well, it's the beginning of december. has anyone seen it for sale yet? i google'd it and didn't find anything.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 1, 2011)

Shipping to distributors is much different than in-stock. It'll take a couple weeks for retailers to have them in-stock. I'll check with them tomorrow, and hopefully get my hands on a sales sample for a review soon.


----------



## hank2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks dave g.. alot of cool stuff from maglite for sure. Hope its good ones. I just popped on the new xl200 from amazon, can't wait!


----------



## Double_A (Dec 3, 2011)

So I bought two Mini-Mag LEDs at the Lowe's Black Friday sale. 

The one's I got for $10.97 were the ones at the left in the photos posted to this thread

Stats are 141meters, 77 lumens, 10h45m, low 31h30m, four modes: hi-lo-blink-sos

Is this NOT the Pro? or what is it?

I bought an earlier LED mini a couple years ago and it is crap compared to this. Although for this one I would have preferred no "blink" & "SOS" modes.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 3, 2011)

The one you bought is not the Pro. As Robin (and others) state, the Pro will have one, single mode.


----------



## fran82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys, it seems that the maglite pro and pro+ are available now, at least they can be seen in mag website

http://www.maglite.com/Mini_Maglite_ProPlus_LED.asp


----------



## CMAG (Dec 5, 2011)

I just got three Fenix E21 lamps to gift for the holidays:shakehead
would of rather got these, love the classic USA made MAGS


----------



## Burgess (Dec 5, 2011)

Very Interesting !


Wonder if the Pro+ version still uses PWM for its Low setting ? ? ?


If so, they'd better have a Faster Rate than their current models !


:shakehead
_


----------



## tpolley (Dec 13, 2011)

anyone notice what appear to be mini maglite pro impostors? i google search every day hoping that the pro will become available and this evening i saw it listed for 24.99 on amazon. "*MINI MAGLITE SP2201H BLACK PROFESSIONAL" *of course, i click on the link and start reading the description and its 77 lumen. i click to enlarge the picture of the package and nowhere does it say "pro"

sucks. looks like sellers are trying to trick people into buying old stock.


----------



## BigusLightus (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Robin24k (Dec 16, 2011)

At the beginning of the month, I was told it should be shipping in a couple weeks. Should be soon...


----------



## magnum70383 (Dec 16, 2011)

i got the first version of this light. its what started me with flashlights!!! i dunno how much better this light can be....


----------



## xjnate (Dec 17, 2011)

Speaking to a buddy in the industry, he says it will not be released until the new year.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 18, 2011)

So . . . .


When MagLite sez "* this *year ", they really mean " *next* year ".


----------



## Jay611j (Dec 18, 2011)

Never really gave this thread a second look until I came across the specs for the MM Pro, 210 lumens??? Am I seeing things or is this for real? I will be very impressed if it's true, and will get me a few of them.


----------



## shadeone (Dec 19, 2011)

so how does this new "accelerometer" switching system work with these?


----------



## Burgess (Dec 19, 2011)

It *doesn't*.

Just a simple ON or OFF.

Like the original, classic Mini-Maglite.


----------



## shadeone (Dec 19, 2011)

mini maglite pro+:
http://www.maglite.com/Mini_Maglite_ProPlus_LED.asp

from above link:


> The PRO+ ™ offers new, powerful electronics, driving the state-of-the-art LED light engine to an impressive lumen output at the “high” setting and (2) The PRO+ ™ lets the user choose between two output levels – one for maximum brightness the other to conserve power.



from elsewhere in this thread:


> Mini Maglite Pro will be single mode, it's the Mini Maglite Pro Plus that will be multi-mode using an accelerometer. Estimated pricing for the Pro model is $29.99.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 19, 2011)

I've heard that it has something to do with pointing the light towards the ground, but not too sure. I'll have a better answer once I get a sample...


----------



## chmsam (Dec 19, 2011)

If the accelerometer is like the one in the XL series holding it vertically will allow you to put it in a lock out mode or release it from that mode.

On the XL models with an accelerometer if you hold the light horizontally it allows you to use different options depending on what option is in position at the top of the light as it is held horizontally. If you go to the Maglite website you can find out about the modes and how to access them by looking at the XL model descriptions. However as I understand it the Pro + model will have a small number of mode options.

Don't take my word for it though. I'm sure other folks here have more info and the Maglite website had limited info on the Pro + the last time I checked so I'm making an at best somewhat educated guess.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 19, 2011)

Mini Maglite lights do not have a push-button switch, so it won't be similar to the XL-series.


----------



## chmsam (Dec 20, 2011)

Of course they don't -- That wan't my point. 

However in all probability even a twisty at the head (ala MiniMags) would be able to utilize an accelerometer and might work in the same fashion.

The drawback of accelerometer lights is that they require two hands to change settings. In a case like this I'd imagine that you would hold the head of the light (which would contain the circuitry) steady with one hand and rotate the body with the other. Not a choice for lights to be used primarily for defense of course.

We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## jax (Dec 20, 2011)

200 lumens out of a mini mag is pretty good! maybe mag should makeover its entire line from the solitare to the big d's
a 3d with 250 lumens would probely throw really good!


----------



## bullinchinashop (Dec 20, 2011)

Screw the Mini Mag Pro did any body see the Mag-Tac at the bottom of the page in the second link? I know 250 lumens isn't all that impressive to most of us byt that's a serious leap in brightness for Maglite. And it uses 2 123A's (!?!)


----------



## bullinchinashop (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish they would change the way the light functions. Twist the head for focus is nice but using it to turn it on too would be a pain. Every time you turn the light on you're gonna have to adjust the focus.


----------



## shadeone (Dec 20, 2011)

arent there any tailcap clickies that would work with these?


----------



## jax (Dec 20, 2011)

cant find the mag-tac at the maglite site,whats the mag-tac?




bullinchinashop said:


> Screw the Mini Mag Pro did any body see the Mag-Tac at the bottom of the page in the second link? I know 250 lumens isn't all that impressive to most of us byt that's a serious leap in brightness for Maglite. And it uses 2 123A's (!?!)


----------



## MattE (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is an image from another thread

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q10/nzo012/Mag-TAC1.jpg


----------



## Ishango (Dec 21, 2011)

bullinchinashop said:


> Screw the Mini Mag Pro did any body see the Mag-Tac at the bottom of the page in the second link? I know 250 lumens isn't all that impressive to most of us byt that's a serious leap in brightness for Maglite. And it uses 2 123A's (!?!)



I did see it on the page as well. Looks very interesting, but couldn't find much more info, except that it would come out somewhere early 2012 (?). It's on my someday-maybe list, because even though they're late to the party they got me into this game and I'm still interested in what they bring out once in a while.


----------



## shadeone (Dec 21, 2011)

*starts dreaming of a magtac 1xaa*


----------



## StudFreeman (Dec 21, 2011)

jax said:


> 200 lumens out of a mini mag is pretty good! maybe mag should makeover its entire line from the solitare to the big d's
> a 3d with 250 lumens would probely throw really good!



That's why I'm buying 2 MM Pros...
I'll keep one stock, and I'll swap the pill from the other into my 2D (currently XP-E) :naughty:


----------



## Megacam (Dec 24, 2011)

shadeone said:


> arent there any tailcap clickies that would work with these?



For the mini mag, I noticed Nite Ize has a pretty sweet tail cap button switch, that has several features:

http://www.niteize.com/products/iq-switch

actually might be great for the new base model mini mag pro, as it adds different modes to the light and will even turn the light off if not being used.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 24, 2011)

It doesn't work with LED models, you'll end up with a strange dual-PWM effect.


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 24, 2011)

Seems like I read somewhere that there is some parasitic drain with that tailcap as well, plus you don't get full power on high.


----------



## chmsam (Dec 25, 2011)

This getting further off topic but...

I have not tried the other NiteIze tailcap switch with an LED but since that model is just an on/off push button it might work with the LED Mini Mags. Someone certainly will quickly confirm or deny this but it is good to note that there are two very different types of the NiteIze tailcap switch.

The multi mode IQ switch definitely does make for some funky effects with the LED versions and in fact on other MM lights robs you of some brightness. 

Again the other version is strictly on/off.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes, the simple switch works fine, as well as the TerraLUX TCS-1. It's only the IQ Switch that causes problems.


----------



## Megacam (Dec 25, 2011)

oops, sorry guys...didn't notice that :shakehead


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jan 2, 2012)

Where is this light dangit I am getting antsi .


----------



## shadeone (Jan 13, 2012)

in an email response from maglite regarding a solitare LED version (which they said is coming later this year) they also said that they are working on their own tailcap switch for their "AA lights"... 
take that how you will (im taking it as, a 2013 SHOT show release lol)


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 13, 2012)

Mini Maglite Pro/Pro Plus is expected to start shipping out next week, so if all goes as planned, I should be able to get my hands on them before the end of the month.

As for other models, I've been told that the Solitaire LED and 2AAA LED will be coming later in the year. MAG-TAC is currently scheduled to be around March/April.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jan 14, 2012)

Who will have them for sale first ? I want one or two .


----------



## Megacam (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice! Can't wait to see the price. My wife might be getting my current mini mag led


----------



## MattE (Jan 14, 2012)

Excited



Robin24k said:


> Mini Maglite Pro/Pro Plus is expected to start shipping out next week, so if all goes as planned, I should be able to get my hands on them before the end of the month



Cant wait to read the review


----------



## Rees (Jan 17, 2012)

Cant wait for this to come out to try one. I have the xl50 and xl200 and like both. I EDC the xl200, but im always on the search for new lights.


----------



## StudFreeman (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm hoping Mag managed to implement a solid regulation vs. runtime solution. A while back Robin confirmed it would be just semi-regulated, where output declines somewhat with voltage. I still have fingers crossed that output is well-regulated albeit on on a duty cycle...this was a smart engineering solution on Mag's part and it works well in the ML/XL lights. 

I'm keen on a graph for Low runtime on the Pro+...


On a ~related note, I stopped at the [email protected]@rt the next town over to get a feel for how up-to-date their light section was and they still stock the original luxIII 3AA minimags (I get the feeling they won't get the Pro models in for a while here :laughing


----------



## shadeone (Jan 19, 2012)

Maglite has a booth at shot show... im scouring the internet trying to find anything in regards as to what they are displaying. anyone know if they brought the new pro lights?


----------



## RA40 (Jan 22, 2012)

I was pretty excited at the announcement but that was ~6 months ago. Their reaction to the market is


----------



## Burgess (Jan 23, 2012)

I know what you mean . . . .


Days become Weeks


Weeks become Months


Months become Years


:shakehead
_


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll have an answer on Tuesday for these, but we're still doing OK here compared to the ML100/ML125 (April 2010 to September/December 2011)...


----------



## Novox (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Robin, I've been watching this thread for a while now in the hopes I can find out when the maglite pro's will be available. I called maglite about 2 weeks ago and they said the end of this month, I emailed them from their web form on the same day and they replied "late Q1..." I've also been watching your (I thin it's "your") article "Maglite: New Products for 2011" and saw the update saying they'd be shipping next week (as of 1/12).

Do you happen to have better information on this? I tried amazon search and they don't appear to even have a "coming soon" product listing :/ Are there specific retailers who will be getting these flashlights sooner than others?

Thanks


----------



## shadeone (Jan 25, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> I'll have an answer on Tuesday for these...



It's Wednesday


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 25, 2012)

Make that Friday...he's out of the office until then, so even if I ask, he wouldn't know.

You guys will be the first to know once I get an update...


----------



## Novox (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, I have an unhealthy desire for this flashlight... Like something I should be telling a Dr. about  But really, is there such a thing as too many flashlights?


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 27, 2012)

ANSI results are showing 226 lumens for the Pro and 245 lumens for the Pro+, but full specifications will be coming soon.

Both lights are shipping out as expected, but I did not get the chance to ask which retailers will be carrying the lights.


----------



## Novox (Jan 27, 2012)

Damn 245 lumen for pro+. So they are currently shipping, but we're not sure which retailers. I'll search on my own, but if anyone finds out where they're being sold, please don't hesitate to share!

Thanks Robin!


----------



## Novox (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry to be such a noob about this (as you can see from my # of posts). 

I called Mag and the sales lady indicated that they'd be shipping any day now to regular distributors. I mentioned that I thought it was odd that Amazon didn't even mention the Maglite Pro and she said "it's probably because we've delayed it so many times they just removed it from their catalog." I asked if there were any preferred retailers and she said Amazon was good, but to also check "zbattery" I later found out). You guys on this forum probably know all of this, if so, consider this redundant.

I asked if I could buy from Mag directly, she said they didn't even have an MSRP yet, so I couldn't order directly yet, even if I could, she said that Mag charges so much and so much in shipping that she actually recommended against it. She explained that they don't want to undercut their distributors so they intentionally don't make it worthwhile to order from Mag directly (which makes sense).

She suggested I just keep checking amazon and zbattery and eventually (soon) I'll see them available for sale.

Thanks again Robin and CPF!


----------



## Ki113rMi113r (Jan 28, 2012)

I hope Maglite is right and not just telling us this to keep us busy. I am thinking about getting one of these and maybe a xl 200.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Feb 2, 2012)

The XL 200 is a nice light, I especially like the UI on it. It has the same throw as the Fenix E21 with a smaller but brighter spill over. I just don't like the fact that it takes an odd number of AAA's. Anyways, I'm just hoping that the Mini Mag Pro is going to be able to focus down like they have in the past. With a couple hundred lumens that should be greater than 10k cd, hopefully more :naughty: (just an off the wall guess/hope)


----------



## StudFreeman (Feb 3, 2012)

*Full ANSI specs now up on Mag's website*

I've been pretty anxious the last few weeks so I've checked Mag's website every other day hoping to see something new. The product page was updated with the ANSI testing results Robin mentioned last week. I'm willing to bet these will throw a nice fat hotspot if the ML125 (also XP-G) I have is anything to go by.


----------



## NeonLights (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Full ANSI specs now up on Mag's website*

I got a Quartermaster catalog in the mail today and was surprised to see the new MiniMag Pro in it (for $29.99). I went on their website and they had it up there too http://www.qmuniforms.com/Brands/Maglite/Mini-MagLite-Pro-LED-Flashlight.axd but when I started to go through the checkout process it showed a 2-4 week backorder status. I'll probably wait until Walmart or Amazon start carrying them to pick one up.


----------



## The Shadow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Full ANSI specs now up on Mag's website*



StudFreeman said:


> The product page was updated with the ANSI testing results Robin mentioned last week.



I guess we're getting closer...

I couldn't find anything on how you select the two modes. What do you think - some kind of motion controlled like the other ones, or a twist on-off-on?


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Full ANSI specs now up on Mag's website*

It's motion controlled by pointing it towards the ground. Not too sure on the details, but I will know soon...


----------



## Truejdm (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Full ANSI specs now up on Mag's website*

Why can't they give us a date! I want one of these!


----------



## The Shadow (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Full ANSI specs now up on Mag's website*



Robin24k said:


> It's motion controlled by pointing it towards the ground. Not too sure on the details, but I will know soon...



I can't wait to see how this works. Imagine the light switching modes depending on where you point it? Maybe turning it on in a specific orientation triggers the mode? Should be interesting... BTW, don't know how you do it, but thanks for the inside scoop on Maglite. Looking forward to your next update.




Truejdm said:


> Why can't they give us a date! I want one of these!



Get used to it. Waiting for a new flashlight gets suspenseful, but fun. Welcome to CPF!


----------



## RedForest UK (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Full ANSI specs now up on Mag's website*



Robin24k said:


> It's motion controlled by pointing it towards the ground. Not too sure on the details, but I will know soon...



What if you want to light up something at your feet? I hope they've designed it to avoid accidental mode switches. 

The single mode one is definitely something I'm looking forward to though.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Feb 6, 2012)

SimulatedZero said:


> The XL 200 is a nice light, I especially like the UI on it. It has the same throw as the Fenix E21 with a smaller but brighter spill over. I just don't like the fact that it takes an odd number of AAA's.


I'm not sure I see it as an issue. Eneloops are sold in packs of 4, so you'd have to buy a pack even if you only needed 2. Most chargers will charge 4 at a time and if it really bothers you, just buy a 1 x AAA keychain light, as 3 +1 will now bring it up to a nice round 4 AAA's :thumbsup:


----------



## SimulatedZero (Feb 6, 2012)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> I'm not sure I see it as an issue. Eneloops are sold in packs of 4, so you'd have to buy a pack even if you only needed 2. Most chargers will charge 4 at a time and if it really bothers you, just buy a 1 x AAA keychain light, as 3 +1 will now bring it up to a nice round 4 AAA's :thumbsup:



It's not really an issue, I just find it annoying because I keep a spare set of batteries in my bag for whatever flashlight I take while I'm on duty and 3 is an odd number. But storacell makes a battery holder that fits 6 aaa cells, so that takes care of OCD people like myself 

Though I am wondering more about this motion based UI on the mini mag pro plus. I like the idea of having a lower mode in a light like that but as long as UI doesn't get in the way. I'm more of a keep it simple kind of guy, not really a big fan of the quark interface where you have to keep re-twisting the head. The motion based idea sounds like a sound idea, as long as it is simple and doesn't switch when you aren't trying to switch it.


----------



## StudFreeman (Feb 6, 2012)

My guess is that if the user wants low mode they point the bezel down and turn on the light when initially OFF. That would be fairly intuitive for the user who's familiar with the gesture/touch based gadgets that have sprung up in the past 6 years. As for those who aren't up to speed with such techno-shenanigans, they will be familiar with the non-Plus(sed) version. Pun intended.


----------



## tacticaltony (Feb 6, 2012)

All I know is that with all the hype and anticipation, I don't wana be disappointed. But from all the specs it sounds kick ***. Can't wait to test it out once it hits the market


----------



## Scenic (Feb 9, 2012)

Can't wait for these... been checking amazon every day to no avail. Has anyone seen any of these in Lowes/Home Depot? I figured maybe the local stores might get them even before online.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## SimulatedZero (Feb 9, 2012)

I hope the MM Pro lives up to all this hype.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 9, 2012)

You won't be able to find it at Lowe's for quite some time, so online will be your best bet. They're only shipping out a limited number initially.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you know who will get them first?


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 9, 2012)

I recall Maglite saying law enforcement suppliers and online retailers right now, and potentially more retail stores in the future.


----------



## Scenic (Feb 9, 2012)

I will keep checking amazon and zbattery daily...


----------



## Novox (Feb 11, 2012)

I did a froogle search recently and found maglite pro+'s at a place called allspectrum. They just added it to their catalog. I placed an order there and they said they had them in stock. The model # appears to be SP+P01H. Being wary that they actually had them, I called mag and confirmed from their sales department that they did indeed send a shipment to a company called "All Spectrum Electronics."

The maglite pro (non plus) is also in froogle, model # SP2P01H and appears to be listed with multiple retailers.

If all spectrum actually ships it, I'll let you guys know!


----------



## Scenic (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks for the heads up! also allspectrum.com is open (retail) til 3pm today for anyone in southern Cali that might want to pick up a new pro+ and let us know how it is..


----------



## Scenic (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks for the heads up! also allspectrum.com is open (retail) til 3pm today for anyone in southern Cali that might want to pick up a new pro+ and let us know how it is..


----------



## zdeuce (Feb 11, 2012)

Anybody have a clue if they are gonna offer colors all i could find was the black. I would love one of these in the red (kinda got a collection of the red ones going)


----------



## Burgess (Feb 11, 2012)

i understand they WILL offer colors (Red and Blue), 

but i wouldn't expect those in the first batches.


We just hafta' be Patient . . . .


----------



## hiluxxulih (Feb 11, 2012)

Scenic said:


> thanks for the heads up! also allspectrum.com is open (retail) til 3pm today for anyone in southern Cali that might want to pick up a new pro+ and let us know how it is..


 I went ahead and ordered one of them it said it should be here in a few days .


----------



## wheel (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, they are already sold out, next shipment in two to four weeks. 




hiluxxulih said:


> I went ahead and ordered one of them it said it should be here in a few days .


----------



## ginaz (Feb 11, 2012)

looks like allspectrum is sold out already


----------



## hiluxxulih (Feb 12, 2012)

wheel said:


> Well, they are already sold out, next shipment in two to four weeks.


 Dangit I got the shaft :scowl:


----------



## hiluxxulih (Feb 12, 2012)

ginaz said:


> looks like allspectrum is sold out already


Looks like rumors of my shaftage has been false I have a tracking number for the Mini Mag Pro + I must have gotten in before the cutoff it said 5:58 PM as the order time


----------



## wheel (Feb 12, 2012)

Could it be that allspectrum is the only dealer that received the new mini mags.


----------



## Novox (Feb 12, 2012)

I can confirm that _something_ has been shipped to me form allspectrum!


----------



## hank2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Z battery. Com just received a few cases an hour ago... betty informed me this was their first shipment and they're all black... 28.99. I hope my serial # is 00002 lol...


----------



## Truejdm (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't seem to find any on that site


----------



## my#1hobby (Feb 13, 2012)

hank2 said:


> Z battery. Com just received a few cases an hour ago... betty informed me this was their first shipment and they're all black... 28.99. I hope my serial # is 00002 lol...


 THANKS! Gonna order two. Is the only difference between the Pro and Pro+ more lumens and the low mode on the + model?


----------



## StudFreeman (Feb 13, 2012)

my#1hobby said:


> Is the only difference between the Pro and Pro+ more lumens and the low mode on the + model?



Correct.


----------



## my#1hobby (Feb 13, 2012)

StudFreeman said:


> Correct.


 Thank you


----------



## StudFreeman (Feb 13, 2012)

my#1hobby said:


> Thank you



Anytime. I can't wait to hear everyone's impressions of this light.

Right now I'm torn between ordering one before the current stock dries up or waiting for colors!


----------



## jabe1 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd like to know if they dim down in 10-15min like all of the other Mags.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 13, 2012)

That would be guaranteed, otherwise there's no way to get two hours of runtime. I'll find out how much it steps down once I get my samples...


----------



## glenrexellyn (Feb 13, 2012)

I ordered one from Quartermaster last night and it shipped today! 29.99 and free shipping.


----------



## ff4life (Feb 14, 2012)

just ordered the pro+ model from brightguy.com.... cant wait till it arrives


----------



## hank2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Truejdm said:


> I can't seem to find any on that site





They haven't posted them on their website yet.. she said they would have them on today.. I called and she said a shipment arrived only minutes before I called..


----------



## larsen222 (Feb 14, 2012)

Truejdm said:


> I can't seem to find any on that site



The Pro Plus is on zbattery's web site:
http://www.zbattery.com/Maglite-2AA-MiniMag-Pro-Plus-LED-Flashlight-Black


----------



## Truejdm (Feb 14, 2012)

larsen222 said:


> The Pro Plus is on zbattery's web site:
> http://www.zbattery.com/Maglite-2AA-MiniMag-Pro-Plus-LED-Flashlight-Black



Thanks buddy, appreciate it!


----------



## betweenrides (Feb 14, 2012)

larsen222 said:


> The Pro Plus is on zbattery's web site:
> http://www.zbattery.com/Maglite-2AA-MiniMag-Pro-Plus-LED-Flashlight-Black



Thanks for the heads up! Ordered this morning, hopefully delivered by the weekend. Even though virtually every light in my collection will outperform a Maglite, I still love them.


----------



## dilligas (Feb 14, 2012)

Is it possible to put a push button tailcap on this light


----------



## RedForest UK (Feb 14, 2012)

They're available from an ebay seller already, $30 + $10 shipping to the UK is the best price I can find so far. They don't have the pro+ model though.

I really want to know whether the pro+ uses PWM or current control on low mode before I decide which to get.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's PWM...


----------



## betweenrides (Feb 14, 2012)

dilligas said:


> Is it possible to put a push button tailcap on this light



Supposedly the TerraLux TCS-1 switch from Lighthound will work, but I've heard mixed results. I have a modded 3xAAA Mini-Mag that has a Nite Ize tailcap switch. It works (on/off only), but there's no tactile feel to it.


----------



## RedForest UK (Feb 14, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> I'm pretty sure it's PWM...



Oh, the member who did a review earlier today on one said he couldn't detect any, but he also said he has never been able to even on lights which do use it.. 

I guess my question should really be how fast the PWM is then. Anything above 500hz is fine by me, as long as it isn't in the audible whine zone


----------



## betweenrides (Feb 14, 2012)

RedForest - I can't seem to find the review you speak of, can you point me to where it's located?


----------



## Scenic (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't think anyones done a proper review yet. Just a few mentions of opinions and first observations. Someone needs to do a review!


----------



## RedForest UK (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry, maybe it's not a full review, but some good observations and pictures from someone who's got one: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?333051-New-Mini-Maglite-Pro-LED-Flashlight

It's just down a few places from this thread, still on the first page.


----------



## betweenrides (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks - don't know how I missed that. Even searched, but neglected to put the + in there.


----------



## Truejdm (Feb 15, 2012)

Someone here should be the first to post a review on YouTube


----------



## NeonLights (Feb 15, 2012)

Any details on how the switching mechanism differs between the Pro and the Pro+? I like the availability of the low mode on the Pro+ for about $5 more, but the added complexity of the "point down for low" switch scares me off a little bit. I know, they are cheap enough I should buy both (and probably will), just wondering if anyone had any more information yet.


----------



## betweenrides (Feb 15, 2012)

NeonLights said:


> Any details on how the switching mechanism differs between the Pro and the Pro+? I like the availability of the low mode on the Pro+ for about $5 more, but the added complexity of the "point down for low" switch scares me off a little bit. I know, they are cheap enough I should buy both (and probably will), just wondering if anyone had any more information yet.



Here's how it works on the Pro+:

Twist head in any position to turn on light in high mode
Point head straight down towards ground
Twist head to off position, then immediately to on
Light switches to low (25%) mode
Point light in any direction but straight down
Twist head to off position, then immediately to on
Light switches back to high mode


----------



## NeonLights (Feb 15, 2012)

betweenrides said:


> Here's how it works on the Pro+:
> 
> Twist head in any position to turn on light in high mode
> Point head straight down towards ground
> ...


I guess I wasn't clear. I understand how the switching works, to take it from high to low by pointing it down. What I was asking is what is the switch mechanism inside the light, and how does the switch/parts differ from the Pro to the Pro+.


----------



## Scenic (Feb 15, 2012)

betweenrides said:


> Here's how it works on the Pro+:
> 
> Twist head in any position to turn on light in high mode
> Point head straight down towards ground
> ...



Maybe I'm wrong but i thought it was even simpler. When I tried it at lunch it seemed to just come on at low if i pointed it down and twisted - Even if it had been off for a while.


----------



## betweenrides (Feb 15, 2012)

Scenic said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but i thought it was even simpler. When I tried it at lunch it seemed to just come on at low if i pointed it down and twisted - Even if it had been off for a while.



I thought that too when I first tried it, but it wouldn't switch modes, so I'm embarassed to say I actually read the instructions.....


----------



## craigshipp (Feb 15, 2012)

looks interesting to me. I would like to see Mag come out with some great lights.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 15, 2012)

I would certainly hope that i could START this in LOW mode !


Do i really hafta' go to HIGH mode first, and THEN switch to Low ? ? ?


----------



## betweenrides (Feb 15, 2012)

Burgess said:


> I would certainly hope that i could START this in LOW mode !
> 
> 
> Do i really hafta' go to HIGH mode first, and THEN switch to Low ? ? ?



Yes, you can start in low by just pointing down. Directions don't reflect that fact.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Feb 16, 2012)

Burgess said:


> I would certainly hope that i could START this in LOW mode !
> 
> 
> Do i really hafta' go to HIGH mode first, and THEN switch to Low ? ? ?


I doubt this is the case based on what I've read. But even so, there are many many flashlighs from big names that force you to scroll through difference brightness settings and not have a memory. So it wouldn't be any different to the majority of the market.


----------



## runeix (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey, just an aussie here 

Was wondering if anyone knows a supplier that would ship to here for a reasonable price. 
So far all the ones i've looked at have wanted $80 shipping for a $30 torch.

Does the guy who was talking to someone inside maglite know any info about overseas product roll out?


----------



## Animalmother (Feb 16, 2012)

Is it regulated?
Regulated for how long?


----------



## hiluxxulih (Feb 16, 2012)

I just recieved mine and its pretty good .


----------



## kriston_k (Feb 16, 2012)

runeix said:


> Hey, just an aussie here
> 
> Was wondering if anyone knows a supplier that would ship to here for a reasonable price.
> So far all the ones i've looked at have wanted $80 shipping for a $30 torch.
> ...




Hey mate, I'm in Australia too. I've found that if you wait around a month or so, a few trusted sellers will pop up on eBay, offering delivery for under $10.

Most Maglite stockists overseas charge a lot to ship out here.

Was thinking about getting an XL200 when they came out, but held off because of shipping costs. Soon after, they were all over eBay.


----------



## Animalmother (Feb 16, 2012)

So um... most important.
Is it regulated?


----------



## RedForest UK (Feb 16, 2012)

kriston_k said:


> Hey mate, I'm in Australia too. I've found that if you wait around a month or so, a few trusted sellers will pop up on eBay, offering delivery for under $10.
> 
> Most Maglite stockists overseas charge a lot to ship out here.
> 
> Was thinking about getting an XL200 when they came out, but held off because of shipping costs. Soon after, they were all over eBay.



The basic Pro is already on ebay. $9.95 international shipping, $29.95 sales price with 'best offer' option.


----------



## kriston_k (Feb 16, 2012)

RedForest UK said:


> The basic Pro is already on ebay. $9.95 international shipping, $29.95 sales price with 'best offer' option.



Great, thanks for the heads up mate.

btw, TK20 is still awesome


----------



## Animalmother (Feb 17, 2012)

Is it regulated?


----------



## my#1hobby (Feb 17, 2012)

Animalmother said:


> Is it regulated?


LOL, I don't think anybody knows.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 17, 2012)

For regulation, I would expect something similar to the XL200.

http://www.led-resource.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/XL200_Runtime.png


----------



## Animalmother (Feb 17, 2012)

Mag-Lite just emailed me.
They said it's regulated at about 70% of it's power.
Not digging this.


----------



## The Shadow (Feb 17, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> For regulation, I would expect something similar to the XL200.
> 
> http://www.led-resource.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/XL200_Runtime.png



That light runs for like 12 minutes at full power, then drops to about 50%, right? That's by design, isn't it?



Animalmother said:


> Mag-Lite just emailed me.
> They said it's regulated at about 70% of it's power.
> Not digging this.



Where do they get 70%? What does that even mean - 70% of what - it's full power potential?


I'll reserve my judgement until some graphs are posted. If they're like the ones Robin posted, then I think it'll be OK.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 17, 2012)

Yup, so for the Pro/Pro+, it sounds like it'll be 100% for 12 minutes, then a drop to 70% (which will continue to decrease with alkaline batteries).


----------



## zdeuce (Feb 17, 2012)

So anybody got these in their hands ready to give us an opinion?


----------



## Scenic (Feb 17, 2012)

zdeuce said:


> So anybody got these in their hands ready to give us an opinion?



This thread has a few mini-reviews/thoughts in it, but no real reviews yet..

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?333051-New-Mini-Maglite-Pro-LED-Flashlight


----------



## zdeuce (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks scenic

I cant wait to get one of these but am trying hard to wait for the red someone said the colors are coming a little later. I'll be ok until they are available in stores, hard to resist if its right in front of you.


----------



## Animalmother (Feb 18, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> Yup, so for the Pro/Pro+, it sounds like it'll be 100% for 12 minutes, then a drop to 70% (which will continue to decrease with alkaline batteries).



Why did they do this? Makes the specs missleading. So if the 70% is on NIMH will it be regulated?


----------



## ginaz (Feb 19, 2012)

curious if you run the light for 12 minutes and then switch it off and back on, will it continue then to run at 100% or is there a thermal based step-down?


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 19, 2012)

It's timer-based, for obvious reasons of prolonged runtime. You can cycle it every 12 minutes and get full power, here's the test I did of a 90% duty cycle on an XL200:

http://www.led-resource.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/XL200_Runtime_90.png


----------



## ginaz (Feb 19, 2012)

very nice, thank you!


----------



## Animalmother (Feb 19, 2012)

Mine came today, I looked at it and thought to myself it didn't seem to bright.
Anyone compare it to lets say their BA20 or P20A2 or any other 2AA lights? Comparison beamshots would be nice. Most my other multiple AA lights are being/are sold.
I think I will keep this in my car, I hear they are reliable and it should be in Mr. Automobile.
I like the UI, simple semetrical design and hte battery life. Probably better on NIMH then what's in the ANSI specs on the cover.


----------



## tpolley (Sep 23, 2012)

i've had my pro for about 6 months.

has anyone noticed the tail cap comes loose? half the time i go to turn mine on the tail cap has loosened just enough to break contact and the light won't come on. i have to tighten the cap.


----------



## BigusLightus (Oct 18, 2012)

I was in Home Depot today. They have the mini mag pro for $22 plus change. I found them up front in the Christmas gifts area. Red, Blue, Grey, and Black were the colors. I chose red.

Edit: The tail cap constantly comes loose and rarely makes electrical contact without re-tightening. Back it goes.


----------

